# Spoonflower Wallpaper



## Rogblack (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi All, Has anyone ever hung the water activated wallpaper from spoonflower? I had a look on their website and watched their tutorial. I have never hung anything like this, it says to use a roller to put the water on and to wet all the drops at the same time, it also says to overlap 3/4"? and then tells you to wait until the wallpaper is dry before trimming the top and bottom. I have hung a lot of wallpaper but this seems to go against everything I have ever done. Any advice/insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Got a link?


----------



## Rogblack (Oct 8, 2017)

*Spoonflower wallpaper Link*

Not able to post a link still a newbie


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

https://www.spoonflower.com/shop?shop=wallpaper


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I cant find any instructions on that link. 

Theres three two things I can think of for the reasoning behind that. 

A: If the paper is VERY expansion prone

B: If the paper turns to mush after its wet, and shreds when it is cut. I did a World Map mural last week that was like that. It was shredding whenever I tried to cut it, so I just let the tops and bottoms dry out first.

C: their prepaste is garbage.

I belong to another site called painters pit stop. They are all in the UK, and do a lot more wallpaper than us. You might get some more knowledge there. Try calling the company and see if they have a reasoning for it. If you know WHY, its suposed to be done like that, you know when to break the rules.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

https://support.spoonflower.com/hc/en-us/articles/204279574-How-to-Install-Spoonflower-Water-Activated-Wallpaper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=19&v=dlMskXhh0TM

It sounds to me like they make this with DIY'ers in mind. The pattern overlap doesnt get doublecut. Seems a lot like that map mural I just hung. My guess is its flimsy paper that turns to mush, hence waiting for it to dry before cutting, just like my mural. I use a pump sprayer for prepasted instead of rolling.


----------



## Rogblack (Oct 8, 2017)

I tried contacting the company but no response. I agree it does sound more like a DIY product. They do mention that it shrinks but that means if I pattern match with a 3/4" overlap then it wont match after shrinking. I have no idea how I am supposed to go around corners like that either. Ugh! haven't seen the paper yet maybe it will make more sense after seeing it.


----------



## Rogblack (Oct 8, 2017)

This is what the company has to say.

Thank you for reaching out to us with your questions! Our Smooth wallpaper installation is a bit different from traditional wallpaper. Our wallpaper products are meant for DIY installers and not for professional installation. This wallpaper prints at a straight drop, meaning you will not need to offset rolls when hanging and you can just hang them straight up next to each other. We also include about 3/4" of overlap down the right side of the roll, to aid in aligning the design when hanging, meaning rolls should be hung from left to right.

Not meant for professional installation lol. So basically they make a product that you can't get professional results with. Might have to pull out of this one.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Manufacturers will say ANYTHING to not take responsibility for their crap products:vs_mad:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

All you have to do is explain that to the customer. No worries. If the paper is stuck to itself for 3/4" it wont be able to shrink back. Its like it has its own liner. Take the job, make some money.


----------



## Rogblack (Oct 8, 2017)

Did the job and it actually wasn't as hard as it sounded. The paper went on well and I just did my usual straight edge cuts to trim it. The joints were visible to me but I'm not sure most people will notice. My only fear now is that the overlaps might pull away in time but I did explain to the HO that an overlap was required with this paper.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Rogblack said:


> Hi All, Has anyone ever hung the water activated wallpaper from spoonflower?
> 
> ...it says to use a roller to put the water on and to wet all the drops at the same time, it also says to overlap 3/4"?
> 
> ...




I think this is an old post but just in case...

I hung spoonflower wallpaper the client designed that matched drapery fabric ordered from the same company (like 5 years ago)...

Since I’d never worked with it I hung 2 strips the first day & checked back on day 2 to see how it dried. 

As with most cheap ‘pre-pasted’ wallpaper it had major expansion & contraction. Shrunk almost a full inch after dry! This is prolly why they recommend overlapping seams,which is a ridiculous way of trying to line seams up....who wants overlapping wallpaper seams showing??

Made the mistake of booking a strip & ruined it....the glue dries EXTREMELY fast & is crap. If you wet the back & wait more than 3 min to start hanging its dried enough that the top will start falling as u line up the seam. Also caused major bubbling issues while it dried. 

Ended up using regular paste application rather than depend on the water activated crap. 

I didn’t wait to trim the top/bottom until dry...just left small overlap on top/bottom because of shrinking issue & tried my best to avoided pasting those areas. Went back with my sponge to clean up any paste & although it was a hassle thats the best way I found for a professional result preventing gapping. 

I’d love to hear how your experience goes & if u found any tips or tricks to working with it? 

Unless the quality has changed I’d never do it again....it costs as much as a mid-priced double role but is crappier than the worst liner paper.


----------

